# coolermaster stacker 830



## savillm (Sep 10, 2008)

will a 240mm rad fit to the bottom of this case?

thanks


----------



## savillm (Sep 12, 2008)

bump


----------



## modder (Sep 12, 2008)

stacker 830 or  stacker 830 évolution


----------



## savillm (Sep 12, 2008)

modder said:


> stacker 830 or  stacker 830 évolution



stacker 830 its in my sig


----------



## modder (Sep 12, 2008)

below link with Stacker 831 Watercooled
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=190317


----------



## HeavyH20 (Sep 14, 2008)

It will fit. It gets a little tight if you plan to do SLI or like. Put the rad on the bottom and the fans in the case to ensure clearance.

Alternately, you can simply mount the 240 mm rad to the hard drive chassis. No modifications to the case necessary. LIke this:


http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1655/5.jpg


----------

